# Is this right? Rohloff OEM2 / Monkeybone / Dropout not aligned



## highaltitude (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm building up a Lynskey Ridgeline 26LT, and have gone with a Rohloff with OEM2 plate, intending to use a Monkeybone for torque resistance. Problem is, with the monkeybone in place, the OEM2 plate doesn't slot all the way into the dropout. It is butted up against the monkeybone with 2mm still to spare.

Lynskey say their dropouts are to IS spec. From my pic it looks like 40mm c-c from the IS bolt centre to OEM2 plate axle centre, making the dropout-IS bolt about 38mm c-c. 

Has anyone seen this problem before? I don't want to have to mount the wheel at an angle obviously. So do I somehow grind down the OEM2 plate, or add a spacer on the other side?


----------



## estutjaweh (Jan 3, 2008)

Does the OEM2 axle plate fit correctly when using the M6 bolt head instead of the monkeybone?..i.e. is it the monkeybone which is incorrectly machined?


----------



## highaltitude (Aug 21, 2008)

It fits perfectly with the Rohloff M6 bolt. As it turns out, the monkeybone's cut-out doesn't fit the OEM2 plate at this particular angle. This is disappointing, I guess I'll have to find a Dremel tool to remove some material from the monkeybone.


----------



## bstiff (Jul 21, 2004)

That doesn't strike me as correct. Did you get hold of the cyclemonkey guy to see what he has to say about it?


----------



## highaltitude (Aug 21, 2008)

bstiff said:


> That doesn't strike me as correct. Did you get hold of the cyclemonkey guy to see what he has to say about it?


I decided to just file down the OEM2 plate a little , and now it fits perfectly. Its just a sliver off the corner, so it would still work with the bolt if necessary. The Rohloff is all set up now, but I'm waiting for a spare part for the brakes to replace the one I snapped while shortening the hose...:madman:


----------

